
BitTorrent Sync - jamesjyu
http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync.html
======
monsur
I'm curious to see whether technologies like BitTorrent Sync (and similar
products like Space Monkey) gain traction. One cannot deny the importance of
backups, especially as we begin storing decades of our lives (photos, videos,
etc) online. On the one hand BitTorrent Sync offers a beautiful vision of
purely decentralized backups. On the other hand, it requires a critical mass
of users to survive (and the number of users must grow as the amount of data
in the system grows).

